# Backyard Fire Pit



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm looking to buy a rustic Texas style fire pit. Not wanting to cook on it just a thing to sit around. Any suggestions?


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Firepit*

Call buc-ees they have some really nice ones.:work:


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Check out craigslist


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Fishon21 said:


> Call buc-ees they have some really nice ones.:work:


Alot of those are from the fella who built mine...

www.WilkesBadAssPits.com


----------



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

Angler2407 said:


> Alot of those are from the fella who built mine...
> 
> www.WilkesBadAssPits.com


Those are definately bad! I'm getting one.


----------



## ElmerFudd (Feb 10, 2006)

I made one out of a propane tank that used to go on forklifts. The fill connector was bad, and it was being thrown away. I cut it so that all the taps came out, looks like a big ice scoop pointing up. Drilled 5 1/2" holes in the bottom for drainage, and used a scrap peice of expanded to support the wood.

Works good, we use it regularly the kids have even made smores on it several times.

Check Google as well for some pics.

http://www.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&safe=off&biw=1003&bih=652&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=propane+tank+fire+pit&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

Bought a 36" from Buc-ees in Wharton three weeks ago and it is great. My friends liked it so much after a party I had they bought one for their parents for Christmas.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

My story

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=314332&highlight=Fire+pit


----------

